# Could not install a package using nanobsd on FreeBSD 10.x



## overmind (Oct 18, 2013)

Any idea how to install a package using a NanoBSD script in FreeBSD 10.x? I've built an image using customize_cmd cust_pkg but when I run `pkg info` I got the error:


```
root@firewall:~ # pkg info
pkg info
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
y
Bootstrapping pkg please wait
pkg: fail to extract pkg-static
```

Any idea what I should do in order to add packages to NanoBSD in FreeBSD 10.x?


----------



## GreenMeanie (Oct 19, 2013)

As far as I know there are only ports when they do beta's. I think you can use the freebsd9 FreeBSD 9 packages.


----------



## overmind (Oct 19, 2013)

On FreeBSD 10.0 I've created a package from ports but the problem is I cannot add the package to a FreeBSD 10.0 nanobsd image. The package is copied into /usr/obj/nanobsd.custom/_.w/Pkg but is not installed onto the bootable NanoBSD image. I think the problem is with the function cust_pkg() from the nanobsd.sh script. Or something is missing from FreeBSD's newer package system and cust_pkg() function returns an error when trying to install a package.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 19, 2013)

You are using an unsupported, HEAD/CURRENT version of FreeBSD: http://goo.gl/spCpU. You should ask this on the mailing list.


----------

